# Where to start?



## MillyToo (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi my husband and I are from the UK and currently living in Cyprus, and want to move to Spain, but we don't know where to start, it's such a large country. We want to be near a fairly major town/city, not far from the sea, and have as much sunshine as possible, also to be able to purchase a reasonably priced property.

We are thinking of buying a camper van and touring but would like a few suggestions as to some good areas to start.

Cheers

MillyToo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

it depends on what you want, Spain has it all really??? Stick a pin in a map or look at google earth, come over and visit and then tick or cross boxes???? 

We all on here will tell you our areas are best, altho mine is better than the others lol!! So its personal choice. If you're gonna need work then, unless you have a good skill or profession, that will have to be taken into account, baring in mind there isnt any work here?? But apart from that....???????

Jo xxx


----------



## MillyToo (Jul 4, 2009)

jojo said:


> it depends on what you want, Spain has it all really??? Stick a pin in a map or look at google earth, come over and visit and then tick or cross boxes????
> 
> We all on here will tell you our areas are best, altho mine is better than the others lol!! So its personal choice. If you're gonna need work then, unless you have a good skill or profession, that will have to be taken into account, baring in mind there isnt any work here?? But apart from that....???????
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo thanks for the reply, no we don't need work, before we came to Cyprus we considered Spain but even then the problem was not knowing where to start. We like Cyprus but the air fares are high for our kids to visit, and it's a fairly small island, and we want more to see. Also we know we could get a bigger property for our money in Spain.

Cheers

MillyToo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MillyToo said:


> Hi Jo thanks for the reply, no we don't need work, before we came to Cyprus we considered Spain but even then the problem was not knowing where to start. We like Cyprus but the air fares are high for our kids to visit, and it's a fairly small island, and we want more to see. Also we know we could get a bigger property for our money in Spain.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> MillyToo


I guess the best place to start then is fairly close to a decent airport!!! We started with that too, cos my husband commutes. So find the best, cheapest airports that service your families area in the UK and work outwards, possbily towards the coast and see what you come up with! We found Malaga had excellent links with Gatwick and the flights are cheap, the coast was more expensive, so we came in land a bit. We needed to be fairly near a good international school for the kids, we wanted to be near modern facilities, we didnt want to be in the middle of expatshire.... you kinda keep ticking and crossing boxes til you narrow it down enough to visit an area!! After that its pot luck!

Top tip; Dont buy until you are sure! House prices are still dropping here and renting gives you that extra bit of flexibility

Jo xxx


----------



## MillyToo (Jul 4, 2009)

jojo said:


> I guess the best place to start then is fairly close to a decent airport!!! We started with that too, cos my husband commutes. So find the best, cheapest airports that service your families area in the UK and work outwards, possbily towards the coast and see what you come up with! We found Malaga had excellent links with Gatwick and the flights are cheap, the coast was more expensive, so we came in land a bit. We needed to be fairly near a good international school for the kids, we wanted to be near modern facilities, we didnt want to be in the middle of expatshire.... you kinda keep ticking and crossing boxes til you narrow it down enough to visit an area!! After that its pot luck!
> 
> Top tip; Dont buy until you are sure! House prices are still dropping here and renting gives you that extra bit of flexibility
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo, thanks that's really good advice, and gives us a starting point.

Cheers

MillyToo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Millytoo,

Have you really no areas in mind whatsoever? From what you've posted, it sound like you've an idea of down south on the costas.is for you ..as Jo says, close to airports with reasonable prices. But you can find cheap travel /airports pretty much all over. Perhaps something more specific is required info wise from you - what you're looking for in a lifestyle - more expat areas/English speaking areas/any health issues to contend with.... And as Jo rightly says, we'll all promote our little piece of heaven where we're based. There's a lot of good information from well seasoned expats on this forum.....for example, for the representation up North here, in Galicia, you've got me, NormatheexDiva, Xose and Anles, down South, Strav/Jo/Sue/Steve....In Huescar, if you're after donkeys and websites, a rather delicious Welshman is living la vida loca in a gypsy barrio in Huescar...then you've got Dave, SunnySpain who's been just about EVERYWHERE and can advise accordingly...then you've got Chica down in Torrox....and lots of members of this forum in between - horses for courses and as Jo says, we're all pretty much happy where we are and can give you the low down on our lives here and why we're enchanted with it...

Great advantage to you of course, that you don't need to work....then the whole of Spain is pretty much your oyster....So let us know perhaps a few more details and then I'm sure, you'll be inundated with opinions to make "sticking that pin in the map" a little easier for you.

Happy searching and welcome to the forum!!:ranger:

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi!
Sounds like you're in a good situation. You won't need to work and you can travel around a bit before you decide.
I would say make sure you see north south east west, they've all got something to offer. Try and see the "living places" not just the holiday places in an area.
And, very important, try to find out what the place is like in winter and summer because Spain has extreme temperatures in some zones and extreme fluctuations of population too (Same as Cyprus I expect)
Other useful info might be in the "Images of Spain" Sticky and use Google images too to see different parts of Spain.
Happy Hunting!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> In Huescar, if you're after donkeys and websites, a rather delicious Welshman is living la vida loca in a gypsy barrio in Huescar...


You're a very discerning lady Tally!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"A rather delicious Welshman" ........ no idea who you can be talking about!


----------



## MillyToo (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi All, I would be very interested to hear an overview of the general situation currently in Spain, I have a very old uncle living in Almeria who tells me the situation is bad with high unemployment and people starving who have to resort to stealing food from the farms. In Cyprus things are starting to get bad, there are very few tourists this year and many business are folding. The developers are laying off their workers and will soon have to reduces their prices. They have a very strange attitude here, if they don't sell many items they put the prices up so that what they do sell will compensate for their losses.

I would also like to know how the Spanish people regard the English. Here they resent the Brits, they know if we all left and took our money with us they would be in a mess. I don't understand their attitude, we don't cost them anything and we bring a lot of money in, but although there we have met some nice people, by and large they are aggressive and out to rip us off at any and every opportunity. Bars have two prices, one for the Cypriots and one for the Brits. Is it like this in Spain?

Cheers

Milly


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

In Spain, it's the Brits who try to do the ripping off and NOT the Spanish! 

Bars here too have two prices, Brit bars try to charge Brit prices, aren't welcoming to Spanish as many have no Spanish-speakers .........and then wonder why they are empty. 

Spanish bars charge Spanish prices, all are welcome ................... and seem to survive.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

In my experience, the Spaniards don't hate Brits!

They're very accepting and will take you for what you are.

However, if you come to Spain with an attitude of superiority and make no attempt to integrate or embrace their culture and language, then you will be outside looking in.

So in effect _you_ create the scenario of "them" and "us" by the way you conduct yourself.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The general situation in Spain is poor. Theres a thread on here at the moment about unemployment in the Malaga region picking up, if you read thro, you'll see opinions on that!!! And yes, its the Brits that tend to be the ones to watch out for, they seem to do the "ripping off"

Spain hasnt escaped the credit crunch. As for how the Spanish are towards the Brits, well in the main we all bump along together. I'm sure it varies from region to region, person to person, I have heard people say that some of the older spanish feel the brits came along and made property prices soar which stopped the younger spanish affording property?? But I think thats a rare opinion, Spain has benefited hugely from the tourist industry and joining the EU and most Spanish appreciate that! I have heard that some unemployed Spanish are annoyed that the Brits are over here and taking their jobs, but I think thats an exaggeration, in fact its been like that to a greater degree in the UK

As for prices in bars etc, well on the coast and in the tourist resorts, things are more expensive than inland and out of the way places, thats the same in the UK tho! I've certainly not been aware of separate pricing per nationality?? My local bar is a scruffy "spit and sawdust" type place, very spanish, with great character and is really cheap and friendly, I dont think I'm charged more than anyone else?? If I go to Torremolinos, Benalmadena port, plaza mayor centre..., then its expensive, probably about the same as the UK, altho due to the tourist slump and the heavy competition, there are a few places that are offering promotions ie, buy one get one free, free drinks with food etc 

So no, it doesnt sound quite like Cyprus, however Spain is a big country and maybe its like that in other regions!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

To precis: I am sure you will be fine if you get yourself a web-site, a donkey and avoid Plaza Mayor .... unless you can scrounge a coffee from Jojo!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> To precis: I am sure you will be fine if you get yourself a web-site, a donkey and avoid Plaza Mayor .... unless you can scrounge a coffee from Jojo!


The Man is on the money again! :clap2:

Just goes to show that the old saying _"You can't break wind in Spain without Steve Hall getting a sniff of it"_ is as true today as it ever was!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Mmm, you have this way with words, XTreme. SADLY!!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> In Spain, it's the Brits who try to do the ripping off and NOT the Spanish!
> 
> Bars here too have two prices, Brit bars try to charge Brit prices, aren't welcoming to Spanish as many have no Spanish-speakers .........and then wonder why they are empty.
> 
> Spanish bars charge Spanish prices, all are welcome ................... and seem to survive.


Glad to see you are back, Steve.
But, am not totally agreed with you. I totally agree with what you said about a lot of Brit bars (and businesses) but I dont think the "all Spanish are good, all Brits bad "argument is any more true than the "all Spanish bad all Brits good" argument. 
From what I can gather, there are, or at least used to be, some bars where there are separate prices for Brits, I have been told this by Spanish and South American workers in these bars, so I dont think its false. I think they tend to be in tourist areas on the coast. I have had experience of people trying to rip me off because they had assumed I was a tourist (I definitely did not have a superior attitude), and tried to invent new prices on the bill, and some have a tendency to think Brits are definitely wealthier, so are therefore fair game. (Mind you, I suppose some business people would think this is just good business sense!)
But there definitely is resentment from some people about Brits, and immigrants in general, sometimes justified, sometimes not. As above, I think this is more on the CDS, than in rural Spain. 
On the other hand I have had other extremely positive experiences too - was amazed the other week when the ticket collector at Malaga train station, after querying why I had mistakenly bought one for my 4 year old son, insisted on giving me the money back when it didnt even occur to me to ask for it. Or the concern shown to me by a passer-by in Ronda, when I was stuck for transport in the midday heat with my son, and all the taxis were on a siesta!
So I think we should put things in perspective. Wherever you go, and whoever you deal with, sometimes there will be people who try to rip you off , or resent you for being foreign, but its not the sole domain of any one nationality, either here or in the UK.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree 100% and, yes, it was an over-generalisation on my part. That said, none of my favourite bars in Fuengirola/Los Boliches are expat owned. All are Spanish owned/run. The three bars that I have personally blacklisted are ALL expat bars (two Brit, one Swedish) 

The only thing that irritated me a bit a few weeks ago was when I was served a coffee in a cup and not a glass. When I questioned it, the barman said, " I always serve foreignerers in cups". Mmmm.....I guess I'll take a positive slant that he was trying to be helpful 

If that's all I have to moan about I guess I am not Jojo or the proud owner of a Man City season ticket!! 

Life is sweet. Jojo back tomorrow, Real Madrid buying their next league title, Arsenal/Man City without a point between them and XTreme going to be kept awake all night! Life is so sweet!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I agree 100% and, yes, it was an over-generalisation on my part. That said, none of my favourite bars in Fuengirola/Los Boliches are expat owned. All are Spanish owned/run. The three bars that I have personally blacklisted are ALL expat bars (two Brit, one Swedish)
> 
> The only thing that irritated me a bit a few weeks ago was when I was served a coffee in a cup and not a glass. When I questioned it, the barman said, " I always serve foreignerers in cups". Mmmm.....I guess I'll take a positive slant that he was trying to be helpful
> 
> ...


Yes, I dont usually frequent the expat bars either, mainly because the majority I dont find that welcoming either and I dont really want to socialise exclusively with Brits. Plus I sometimes feel there is a kind of atmosphere which I dont feel comfortable with. The Spanish ones I usually do feel more comfortable in. 
The coffee in a cup prejudice  I have noticed a lot too, (when they try to cater for the Brit contingent) so now I usually ask for a glass when ordering. Though last time I did when my dad was here, he was given a glass too which was definitely not to his liking at all (being a typical foreigner).
BTW, why will XTreme be kept awake all night, or is it better not to ask?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Er.........I know I'm just an ordinary geordie joe and deep, meaningful thinking isn't one of my strongest points but don't you think we're taking this business a wee bit too far? A cup?, a glass?.......god preserve us, who cares! 

Personally they could serve mine in a bucket & I wouldn't mind as long as it tasted good....... which over here it usually does.:clap2:



Doggy (flak jacket at the ready)


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> BTW, why will XTreme be kept awake all night,


The queue of under 30 Espanolas at my door Caz!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Er.........I know I'm just an ordinary geordie joe and deep, meaningful thinking isn't one of my strongest points but don't you think we're taking this business a wee bit too far? A cup?, a glass?.......god preserve us, who cares!
> 
> Personally they could serve mine in a bucket & I wouldn't mind as long as it tasted good....... which over here it usually does.:clap2:
> 
> ...


On the cup/ glass idea, here (Madrid area) you have to specify everything or be faced with a barrage of questions confused so to ask for a cup of coffee I say...
_Un café con leche en vaso, corto de cafe y con la leche templada_
And to finish off
_Y un vaso de agua_
Luckily I don't take sugar 'cos then we'd get into the _sugar or saccharin _dilemma.
Yes, it was easier to order a coffe in the UK, but it was pretty awful coffee, wasn't it?:yuck::spit:

Anybody interested in:focus:!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"Y un vaso de agua" ??????

...but then we have the con gas, sin gas or even from a tap dilemma. Not to mention with or without ice and I dare not even think about the with or without lemon interrogation! 

Yes, life is sweet - all we need to consider is whether it's glass or crockery! 

As for XTreme being kept awake, from another thread we read it was because there will be music in the square of his village. I confirm that it has nothing to do with his over-active imagination and misguided fantasies about queues of sub-30 guapitas!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> "Y un vaso de agua" ??????
> 
> ...but then we have the con gas, sin gas or even from a tap dilemma. Not to mention with or without ice and I dare not even think about the with or without lemon interrogation!
> 
> ...


 I think Xtremes imagination and misguided fantasties are probably a result of him being "high" on the smell of donkey and tortoise droppings !!!!! its warping his mind


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> "Y un vaso de agua" ??????
> 
> ...but then we have the con gas, sin gas or even from a tap dilemma. Not to mention with or without ice and I dare not even think about the with or without lemon interrogation!
> 
> Yes, life is sweet - all we need to consider is whether it's glass or crockery!


Totally agree. Life in Spain is full of hard decisions
Tap water or mineral water
Pacharan or Orujo...
the pool or rebajas...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't believe you have just written that Sue! I have just been reading Nordvästra Skaanes Tidningar where Magnus Ransholm has devoted a whole page to the danger (or lack of it) of inhaling the smell of urine from the Roskilde Rock Festival. What a happy breakfast read! It could only be back-page news in Scandinavia! 

Can you imagine the Spaniards having any interest in such a health and safety issue? 
The Brits would only be interested as to whether they could drink it. 
The Americans as to whether it was a terrorist threat.

"Autres pays, autres meurs"


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I can't believe you have just written that Sue! I have just been reading Nordvästra Skaanes Tidningar where Magnus Ransholm has devoted a whole page to the danger (or lack of it) of inhaling the smell of urine from the Roskilde Rock Festival. What a happy breakfast read! It could only be back-page news in Scandinavia!
> 
> Can you imagine the Spaniards having any interest in such a health and safety issue?
> The Brits would only be interested as to whether they could drink it.
> ...


ha ha ha ! awful to think we were both thinking about such a subject at the same time! YUK! 
Health and Safety! whats that !?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

In a lift in German hotel, " State Law 167/234a expressly prohibits the use of this elevator in the case of a fire. Users will be prosecuted" (That is presumably if they have not burnt to death!) 

In Spain, it's "Don't use the lift" (...coz we treat you like adults and reckon you are sensible enough not to be told that) 

Spain is mnay things - it is NOT a nanny state! THANKFULLY.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Er.........I know I'm just an ordinary geordie joe and deep, meaningful thinking isn't one of my strongest points but don't you think we're taking this business a wee bit too far? A cup?, a glass?.......god preserve us, who cares!
> 
> Personally they could serve mine in a bucket & I wouldn't mind as long as it tasted good....... which over here it usually does.:clap2:
> 
> ...



Er Doggy, it wasnt a serious comment, just a bit of fun. Maybe I should have used more smilies to show it, but it was late and I didnt have the energy to look for them ... 
Anyway, just read some good news about coffee, researchers are now saying it helps prevent Alzheimers, which is great if you love the coffee here, as if we needed an excuse . The other week, they were saying the same about a good curry, which is even better news. What with the research that says daily chocolate is good for you, and red wine as well, I think that's a diet I could just about follow!  :clap2:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> In a lift in German hotel, " State Law 167/234a expressly prohibits the use of this elevator in the case of a fire. Users will be prosecuted" (That is presumably if they have not burnt to death!)
> 
> In Spain, it's "Don't use the lift" (...coz we treat you like adults and reckon you are sensible enough not to be told that)
> 
> Spain is mnay things - it is NOT a nanny state! THANKFULLY.


Agreed ... and Im also thankful we dont live in a Nanny State! fits well with the article we were discussing last week on some of the stuff that comes out of the UK at the moment..

Digressing slightly - but after you wrote about the sign in the lift - one of things I love about the signs / warnings in Spain is how detailed they are, not in their language, but in the graphics .... the one I see regularly when up around Coin / alhaurin is obviously warning that there are cows / animals around - and the depiction of the cow also includes udders! Brilliant ... Im sure it took a lot of willpower on their side not to have a cow pat hitting the floor too !


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

XTreme said:


> The queue of under 30 Espanolas at my door Caz!


You definitely are dreaming now!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Caz.I said:


> Anyway, just read some good news about coffee, researchers are now saying it helps prevent Alzheimers, which is great if you love the coffee here, as if we needed an excuse . The other week, they were saying the same about a good curry, which is even better news. What with the research that says daily chocolate is good for you, and red wine as well, I think that's a diet I could just about follow!  :clap2:


**All I need is the all clear to drink 10/15 cups of cofffee, eat cup-a-soup and pizza 4 quesos every day and I'll die a happy man!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> **All I need is the all clear to drink 10/15 cups of cofffee, eat cup-a-soup and pizza 4 quesos every day and I'll die a happy man!


Didnt you use this quote months ago Steve! Im sure I remember this statement from you previously ... maybe I just dreamt it!
Anyway .... Im with you guys ... I cant survive without my caffiene fixes!!!! and if it means it may also stop me getting Alzheimers then Im going to increase my intake as of now!


----------



## rocco1 (Jul 6, 2009)

*moving to spain*

Hi all, we are new to your lovely site, we have been thinking of moving to Spain for many years and now seems the right time.
At the moment hubby has a high pressure job, which hes really had enough of!
He can do most things, hes an Italian chef by trade but has worked in the Building Trade doing most things, also the Tool Hire business as well as mending motorbikes, scooters ect....
As for myself Im a Medium/Healer/Aromatherapist work that I love.

We are at the begining of our journey and are excited but know we have a lot of groundwork to do.
Initially we want to rent and just make doubly sure its for us before making the comitment to buy.
So any info or help would be gratefully recieved.

In our minds eye is the idea of a Chef school come Spiritual retreat? again any advice will be warmly recieved no matter positive/negative, we need to know both ends of the spectrum please.
We have 2 cats and small dog to consider ie pet passport travel ect, dont want to let them out of our sight so would contemplate using the tunnel and driving down.
And our son who is 24 with his fiancee hopefully to follow once we are settled.

Hope you are all well

Kind regards

Rocco


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

rocco1 said:


> Hi all, we are new to your lovely site, we have been thinking of moving to Spain for many years and now seems the right time.
> At the moment hubby has a high pressure job, which hes really had enough of!
> He can do most things, hes an Italian chef by trade but has worked in the Building Trade doing most things, also the Tool Hire business as well as mending motorbikes, scooters ect....
> As for myself Im a Medium/Healer/Aromatherapist work that I love.
> ...


Hi Rocco
Welcome to the forum and I hope you find the replies and advice you receive helpful! People in general will always try to be honest with you - remember that most are based on their own personal first hand experiences and are not necessarily what you may want to hear! and at the same time it doesnt mean you have to agree with them either ..... but we try to give a balanced view and stay as positive as we can be! 

If you have looked through the site you will see that there has been a lot of negative or doom and gloom comments relating to work / setting up new business etc here in Spain .... they werent meant to be negative! its just a fact of life over here at the moment.

Finding work is very very hard for Spanish Nationals let alone expats .. and made even more difficult if you dont speak the language.

Having said all that almost 3000 people were taken off the unemployment register in the Malaga region last month and are now back in work - so someone somewhere is recruiting !!! but its a drop in the ocean compared to those still looking for work.

You say its the "right time" to move now ..... is there a specific reason that makes you say that ? Could you move over and not need to find work ? do you have a safety net of some kind that would allow you to stay for a while and get a feel for the place without the pressure of having to earn money ?

A chef school and retreat sounds idylic ... and if you found the right location then Im sure it could do well .... although if I am honest Im not sure that now is the right time .... people are cutting back a lot of their expenditure on the nicer things in life ... and maybe cookery lessons and / or relaxation therapies etc are not on their priority list at the moment.... but maybe thats exactly what they need to get through these tough times!

Good luck !!!


----------



## rocco1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Rocco
> Welcome to the forum and I hope you find the replies and advice you receive helpful! People in general will always try to be honest with you - remember that most are based on their own personal first hand experiences and are not necessarily what you may want to hear! and at the same time it doesnt mean you have to agree with them either ..... but we try to give a balanced view and stay as positive as we can be!
> 
> If you have looked through the site you will see that there has been a lot of negative or doom and gloom comments relating to work / setting up new business etc here in Spain .... they werent meant to be negative! its just a fact of life over here at the moment.
> ...


Hi there and thanks for swift reply, yes you're right it may not be what we want to hear but it is has to be said all the same otherwise how will know, so thanks for your honesty.
I would mainly be teaching mediumship development and giving demos of my work.
Luckily hubby can communicate and I am in the process of trying 'lol' to learn the language!!! 
We are so fed up with the prospects here and all with rotton weather most of the time.
All we can do for now is take on everyone's kind advice and go from there.
We have been to Sierra Nevada and would like to be somewhere in between there and the coast tho nothing is for certain at the moment, near an airport would be sensible also!
Crikey Ive got my home work cut out for me.

Thanks again

Rocco


----------



## shawbags (Aug 19, 2009)

*campervan touring*



MillyToo said:


> Hi my husband and I are from the UK and currently living in Cyprus, and want to move to Spain, but we don't know where to start, it's such a large country. We want to be near a fairly major town/city, not far from the sea, and have as much sunshine as possible, also to be able to purchase a reasonably priced property.
> 
> We are thinking of buying a camper van and touring but would like a few suggestions as to some good areas to start.
> 
> ...


Hi there,like everywhere there are good and bad people,campervans atract thieves like flies around s;*t because they know they are full of rich pickings.Touring spain for me ended up staying in Ibiza for 5 months and then moving to the benidorm area for 4 months,i loved every minute of it and would recomend you go for it. I heard a few times campers had been broken into,one couple who had toured for 4 years and had no problems until Benidorm leaving there van for 10 minutes and it had been gutted wilst people sat and watched.On the other side of things it is a great experience just be vigilant Oh and stick to the speed limits the police luv fining foreigners,good luck Chris.


----------

